# Atasözleri



## Orkide

Dear all

I'm studying a couple of proverbs, but some of them are not clear to me. Here is my attempt to translate / explain them. Can someone check them for me? Thanks!


İyi insan lafının üstüne gelirmiş

"Speak of the devil and he is bound to appear"
*Meaning*: when you're talking about a person, chances are that he/she will show up

Yılan sokan uyumuş, aç kalan uyumamış

"The poor / hungry are suffering more than the ones bitten by a snake"
*Meaning*: _I don't know.._

Tavşan dağa küsmüş, dağın haberi olmamış 

"When an insignificant person gets mad at a big shot, the big shot usually has no knowledge of it."
*Meaning*: _I don't get it. Why wouldn't he?_

Sağol!


----------



## Orkide

Btw, why is there no new paragraph after each "meaning"?


----------



## macrotis

*İyi insan lafının üstüne gelirmiş*.

Literally, _a good person arrives upon his mention_. This is not a general rule but a compliment: _Hey, you've just come when we were talking good of you, you're a good person._ The opposite *iti an, çomağı hazırla* "_mention the dog, ready the stick"_ is used derogatorily albeit friendly, although both mean essentially the same.

*Yılan sokan uyumuş, aç kalan uyumamış*.

Literally, _the one who was bitten by a snake slept_ (=can sleep) (but) t_he one who was hungry didn't sleep_ (=can't sleep). The meaning is as you quoted it: Hunger is worse than many an affliction.

_*Tavşan dağa küsmüş, dağın haberi olmamış*_.

Literally, _the rabbit was offended with the mountain, but the mountain wasn't aware of it_. Eg., being an ordinary citizen with only one vote, you may be angry with the president or the governor but he doesn't know and usually doesn't care even if he knows.


----------



## Orkide

Thanks, it's all clear now!


----------



## macrotis

You're welcome.


----------



## akela_turk

*kürkçünün kürkü olmaz, börkçünün börkü* = the shoemaker's wife is the worst shod, the  shoemaker's  son  always  goes  barefoot.


----------



## kalamazoo

In English:
"Speak of the devil and he appears"
"The shoemaker's children go barefoot."


----------

